# Help me help Chip!!!



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

It's been awhile---but Chip has been doing really good so I haven't had to post until now. Something is on his face and I don't know what. Maybe a month and a half ago I noticed a small bump on his lower jaw that basically looked like he poked himself with a quill. So whatever this is, it is a slow growing thing that isn't affecting his daily life. He doesn't seem to be in any pain or bothered at all by it, so that makes me feel better about it NOT being one of these oral cancers.

He seems to have some sort of growth on his lower lip, only on one side. It's hard to tell, but I think it is only on the outside and it doesn't seem to be bothering his teeth (he is still eating a ton and drinking plenty without any problems). Everything else is normal--running on his wheel, and normal activities.

I searched through old posts to see if I could figure this out on my own, but nothing seemed to match exactly. It doesn't seem to be an ingrown whisker, because it is all pink (and basically looks like his tongue is hanging out the side of his mouth), and no whiskers are on the growth. I saw a few pictures of other problems and the scabs were all brown, but like I said this is pink, relatively smooth, with a hint of a yellowish infection on the edges (like he scratched it and opened it up). The whole mass is about the this big: |----| spilling out of his mouth, so it isn't a uniform width.

That's as much info as I can give without posting a picture, which I'll do as soon as I can. Any ideas or advice????


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Take Chip to the vet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd take him to the vet. It could be an abscess or it almost sounds like an oral tumour. I'd post some pictures of oral tumours but just formatted my computer and haven't got any photos back on it yet.


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm going to try and post some pictures in a minute or two. I took some on my boyfriends iPhone and he's going to load them for me. It was hard to get a good shot because he was pretty squirmy---not angry, but maybe annoyed to be awake. I think at least you will get a general idea for the size, location, and color of the problem.

I don't know what to do about the vet issue--there used to be TWO in the area when I first got Chip, who have now left their practices so there is no one who specializes in hedgehogs. I tried calling around a few months ago in reference to getting a checkup for mites, and was unsuccessful. I'm in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia (Williamsburg) if that helps anyone who could help me locate a vet.

I was hoping it wasn't an oral cancer (for obvious reasons....) and I was rationalizing that since it seems to be growing slowly and not causing him any discomfort that it must not be cancer. Is that wrong logic??


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Please get him to a vet asap
Anyone out there know a vet in VA?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I believe some Cancers and Tumor's can grow slowly without them showing any discomfort.
Hedgie's are good at hiding things like that.

I hope your little guy is ok and it's nothing serious.

I done a search for Exotic Vet's in your area. They may be the one's you said have left I don't know. this is what I found I hope it help's.
I'm not positive that they take Hedgehogs but on the website it says that new clients get's free first exams.

VCA Boulevard Animal Hospital
Phone: 757-874-3200
Fax: 757-930-0813
12620 Nettles Dr.
Newport News, VA 23606 
http://www.VCABoulevard.com

VCA Animal Care Center
Phone: 757-423-3900
Fax: 757-423-3917
1228 West Little Creek Road
Norfolk, VA 23505 
http://www.VCAAnimalCareCenter.com


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for doing that search. The Boulevard Vet is the one that no longer treats hedgehogs, but I called and left a message just in case something has changed over the past couple of months. When I talked to the weekend answering service and asked if anyone there was familiar with treating hedgehogs, she replied "I don't see why not." Not exactly a reassuring answer...so I will call back when the office is open on TUESDAY(!) I am calling the vet in Norfolk as well, although it will be another challenge to figure out how to get there--well over an hour and half's drive and this could not have happened on a busier personal schedule and work schedule week...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgie7908 said:


> Thanks for doing that search. The Boulevard Vet is the one that no longer treats hedgehogs, but I called and left a message just in case something has changed over the past couple of months. When I talked to the weekend answering service and asked if anyone there was familiar with treating hedgehogs, she replied "I don't see why not." Not exactly a reassuring answer...so I will call back when the office is open on TUESDAY(!) I am calling the vet in Norfolk as well, although it will be another challenge to figure out how to get there--well over an hour and half's drive and this could not have happened on a busier personal schedule and work schedule week...


EDIT
Glad to hear u found a good vet.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Heavenly Hedgehogs is in Portsmouth, VA and b/c they are USDA they have to have a vet. Contact them:

HEAVENLY HEDGEHOGS
www.HeavenlyHedgehogs.com
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok I've spent all morning on the phone and I've nabbed a vet with excellent recommendations and qualifications right here in Williamsburg (Dr. Schiller at Godspeed Animal Clinic). The soonest I can get in contact with her due to the holiday is Tuesday at 7:30am. I tried the emergency line, but since I haven't been to this vet before, I am stuck until Tuesday. This vet has had hedgehogs in the past, and actually lost one in the past couple of months to oral cancer so I am confident she will be able to help me. She has been seeing a friend's hedgehog for an ingrown whisker as well, so I am confident she will know how to recognize whatever is wrong with my baby.

And dude, Larry T, please only give me HELPFUL information. This is an extremely difficult time and I've posted on here for assistance, advice, support, etc...I am extremely grateful to everyone who has helped me find a local vet so that I can get Chip checked out ASAP. In the meantime, he is continuing to just love life....I enjoyed the sounds of him running his little heart out last night and rearranging his house  I'll do all the worrying and he can just keep doing his cute awesome little thing.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgie7908 said:


> Ok I've spent all morning on the phone and I've nabbed a vet with excellent recommendations and qualifications right here in Williamsburg (Dr. Schiller at Godspeed Animal Clinic). The soonest I can get in contact with her due to the holiday is Tuesday at 7:30am. I tried the emergency line, but since I haven't been to this vet before, I am stuck until Tuesday. This vet has had hedgehogs in the past, and actually lost one in the past couple of months to oral cancer so I am confident she will be able to help me. She has been seeing a friend's hedgehog for an ingrown whisker as well, so I am confident she will know how to recognize whatever is wrong with my baby.
> 
> And dude, Larry T, please only give me HELPFUL information. This is an extremely difficult time and I've posted on here for assistance, advice, support, etc...I am extremely grateful to everyone who has helped me find a local vet so that I can get Chip checked out ASAP. In the meantime, he is continuing to just love life....I enjoyed the sounds of him running his little heart out last night and rearranging his house  I'll do all the worrying and he can just keep doing his cute awesome little thing.


Sorry the only advice i had was take him to the vet and that was not being HELPFUL at all.
And the comment i made"i would drive all day and nite for any of my animals" is true but was not they right thing to say to you espeacially when your going through so much right now.
I feel like the worlds biggest jerk for saying that please accept my apology.
So glad to here u found a great hedgie vet.
Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Your welcome!
I'm glad you found a good vet that was closer!
I wish the little guy good luck, I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I really hope it is a treatable infection. I'll say a prayer for Chip.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i hope little chip is okay and everything goes good at the vet!
please keep us updated on your little baby.


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, it's a tumor.
Surgery scheduled for 7:30am tomorrow


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OH no! Sending prayers for him that surgery will be successful. 

Hugs


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgie7908 said:


> Well, it's a tumor.
> Surgery scheduled for 7:30am tomorrow


Both of you will be in my thoughts and prayers.
God bless your little Chip


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, I'm sorry. Good luck to Chip, I hope he makes a fast recovery.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry!
I wish little chip a fast recovery.
Please let us know how he is doing when he get's out of surgery.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just prayed for little Chip. Good luck tomorrow for your little one.


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

I just dropped him off at the vet, and they will call me in about 6 hours to let me know how he's doing. The surgery won't be until about 12 or 1 (it is only 8am now), and I'll be picking him up and getting a post-op consultation around 5. Thank you all for you thoughts and concerns and keep sending good thoughts to my little buddy....


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

so sorry to hear that its a tumor.
porr little guy, i hope all goes well today.
we will be thinking of you and chip all day!


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

Soooo he seems to be recovering well....the vet used a laser to remove the tumor. Unfortunately the tumor was much larger than what was visible (it wrapped around two teeth) and that is a bad sign. The next step is to just wait and see what kind of cancer it is and hope that it is a nonaggressive, slow growing one. If not, the vet recommended a partial mandular-ectomy (or something like that----removing part of the jaw bone) which I just don't know what his quality of life will be with that kind of invasive procedure. I don't want to even think about it-----just hope for the best.

He is the most amaaaazing little guy. That's really all I can say...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Don't know what to say..I will continue to pray for the little guy.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yikes, good luck to you both! Keeping little Chip in my thoughts.


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks LarryT.
This is an unbelievably tough time, but I'm just looking forward to the time that I have left with him. When I got back from the vet I felt like I had to say goodbye to Chip right then and there because I was so devastated. We were cuddled up with him sleeping on my tummy when I realized he was acting perfectly normal---hasn't shown any sign of trouble---and that isn't going to change overnight just because a tumor was removed. He'll continue to act normal (and now, without an ugly growth!) for hopefully many more days/weeks/months/yearrrrrs. I will be so thankful for whatever I can get, and will say goodbye only when he lets me know it is time. I will of course be extra vigilant about any changes in his behavior to make sure that there is no pain for him (as much as I can tell since they are so good at hiding it).


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

And thank you LizardGirl and everyone else who is keeping us in your thoughts and prayers! It is very much appreciated.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgie7908 said:


> Thanks LarryT.
> This is an unbelievably tough time, but I'm just looking forward to the time that I have left with him. When I got back from the vet I felt like I had to say goodbye to Chip right then and there because I was so devastated. We were cuddled up with him sleeping on my tummy when I realized he was acting perfectly normal---hasn't shown any sign of trouble---and that isn't going to change overnight just because a tumor was removed. He'll continue to act normal (and now, without an ugly growth!) for hopefully many more days/weeks/months/yearrrrrs. I will be so thankful for whatever I can get, and will say goodbye only when he lets me know it is time. I will of course be extra vigilant about any changes in his behavior to make sure that there is no pain for him (as much as I can tell since they are so good at hiding it).


You say it best.
God Bless


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm glad he is doing good. I feel so relieved!
We will be thinking about him give him some extra snuggles from us.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just spoil him even more than you usually do every single minute of every single day. God bless you and little Chip. As long as he is not in pain-let the spoiling continue and simply enjoy each other.


----------

